# Alleged killer of Irish UN soldiers is living in Detroit, selling ice cream



## Crusader74 (Jul 6, 2014)

Nothing alleged about it.. 

Yesterday afternoon approximately 500 retired servicemen & women marched to the US Embassy in Dublin in a silent demo to protest the continuing injustice of their killer. 

He has apparently looked for citizenship and is expecting to be brought in front of a judge to seek US citizenship. This dignified protest is to try and gain his extradition back to Lebanon to face trail for his crimes. 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=761627963875242
			




http://www.irishcentral.com/news/Al...s-is-living-in-Detroit-selling-ice-cream.html

On April 18, 1980, Private John Barrett and Private Derek Smallhorne, two young Irish soldiers stationed with the United Nations peacekeeping forces in southern Lebanon, were kidnapped, tortured and executed. A third Irish soldier, John O’Mahony, shot five times in the legs and back, survived.


Today, the man allegedly responsible, a former South Lebanon Army militiaman named Mahmoud Bazzi, lives in the US, in Detroit, MI. He makes his living driving an ice cream truck. Last year, he began the application process for American citizenship.

The only two witnesses of the attacks who are still alive – O’Mahony and Steve Hindy, a former AP journalist (known today as the founder of Brooklyn Brewery) who was captured alongside them - received this news last year from special agents with Homeland Security.

Hopes for bringing a legal case against Bazzi have risen and fallen throughout the last three decades as the political landscape of Lebanon changed and as various officials in both Ireland and the US expressed interest.

Those who have never forgotten what happened that day in 1980 – the families of the murdered Irish soldiers; John O’Mahony and other comrades who served with them; Steve Hindy, who still remembers the look on Pvt. Barrett’s face as he and Smallhorne were driven away from the rest of the group – now view the possibility of a deportation hearing against Bazzi as the only chance they may ever have to see him brought before a court.

Each time the case has re-emerged or progressed over the past 34 years, they say, it grinds infuriatingly to a halt. They are determined to do everything they can to keep that from happening again this time.

“I would like to see him be brought to some form of justice. At the very least, that he be deported back to Lebanon, that he not be allowed citizenship in America,” O’Mahony, now 62 and living on a farm in Scartaglin, Co. Kerry, told IrishCentral.

“I want the American people to ask themselves, 'Do we want this guy selling ice cream to children? Do we want him having American citizenship?' From what I understand about America and the way people think, they wouldn’t want that.”

*The Irish in Lebanon*

Irish troops were stationed in Lebanon from 1978 – 2000 as part of the nine-nation United Nations Interim Force in Lebanon (UNIFIL), formed to monitor the withdrawal of Israeli forces from the southern part of the country, just above the Israeli border, and to oversee a transition of authority back into the hands of the Lebanese government.








Southern+Lebanon+and+the+UNIFIL+territory.+



This was the result of the Lebanese Civil War that began in 1975 and saw an influx of fighters from the Palestinian Liberation Organization, which in turn led Israeli troops to invade the southern part of the country. Instead of fully withdrawing from the region, Israel left the enclave under the watch of the South Lebanon Army (SLA), a Christian Lebanese militia led by a rebel Lebanese army major named Saad Haddad. During this time, the SLA was supported and trained by Israel.

The majority of the Irish peacekeeping forces left Lebanon in 2001, a year after Israel withdrew from the area. Over the course of those 23 years, from 1978 – 2001, a total of 48 Irish soldiers died while stationed there.

The deaths of Privates Thomas Barrett and Derek Smallhorne are among the most tragic and well-remembered. Both were just a week away from finishing their tours in Lebanon. Barrett, from Co. Cork, was a member of the Fourth Battalion and had been with the army for nine years. Twenty-nine-years-old, he had a wife and a baby daughter in Ireland. Smallhorne, from Dublin, served with the Fifth Battalion and had been in the army for six years. Thirty-one-years-old, he was married and the father of three young children.







Private+Derek+Smallhorne.



*The enclave killings*

Their killings were part of a revenge plot that began shortly after April 6, 1980, when, during a clash between SLA troops and UNIFIL soldiers from Ireland and the Netherlands in the village of At-Tiri, a fighter for the SLA was killed. From the Christian radio station Voice of Hope, which was based in Israel and funded by American George Otis, Haddad took to the airwaves to deliver the message that the slain man’s family (whom he would later identify as the Bazzi family) wanted the bodies of two Irish soldiers or the equivalent of $10,000 as recompense.

The death threat persisted, despite the fact that Stephen Griffin, another Irish soldier, had been critically wounded in the exchange of fire at At-Tiri and would die a few days later. So it came as something of a surprise, O’Mahony recalled, when on April 18, he, Barrett and Smallhorne were ordered to drive a convoy taking crucial supplies to the UN Observer Group Lebanon posts along the Israeli-Lebanon border since it would involve passing into territory controlled by Haddad’s men.


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 6, 2014)

I hope the fucker gets the rope.


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 6, 2014)

Another reason why all the Immigration Bills are crap.  There is no-way this guy should get to stay, but they will let it happen.  I hope some gang-banger caps his ass.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 6, 2014)

Yeah this is bullshit, dude needs to be delivered to the UK in a lil red bow....time now.


----------



## pardus (Jul 7, 2014)

How this Bazzi prick got and is maintaining a valid green card if the US govt knows he entered the country illegally is beyond me. One good thing, even if he does get citizenship it can still be revoked if he is found to have lied during his immigration process.
To even entertain giving this prick citizenship is a testament to how fucked the immigration system is in this country.

I hope Bazzi is brought to justice, legally or otherwise.

Two articles from the reporter that was kidnapped along with the Irish Peacekeepers.
Really disturbing what those poor buggers had to go through. 

http://www.vice.com/read/between-beirut-and-a-hard-place-0000205-v21n1

http://www.vice.com/read/who-will-bring-an-israeli-backed-militiaman-and-murderer-to-justice


----------



## Crusader74 (Jul 7, 2014)

pardus said:


> How this Bazzi prick got and is maintaining a valid green card if the US govt knows he entered the country illegally is beyond me. One good thing, even if he does get citizenship it can still be revoked if he is found to have lied during his immigration process.
> To even entertain giving this prick citizenship is a testament to how fucked the immigration system is in this country.
> 
> I hope Bazzi is brought to justice, legally or otherwise.
> ...




He was "aided" in getting into the US....

He was spirited out of South Lebanon via Israel .. When the two Irish Lads were killed all bets were off.. Irish soldiers took off their blue berets and put on their black ones..  They were begged not to seek revenge however it was touch and go for weeks after the murders.


----------



## policemedic (Jul 7, 2014)

SOWT said:


> Another reason why all the Immigration Bills are crap.  There is no-way this guy should get to stay, but they will let it happen.  I hope some gang-banger caps his ass.



In Detroit the guy is probably a folk hero.


----------



## pardus (Jul 7, 2014)

Crusader74 said:


> He was "aided" in getting into the US....
> 
> He was spirited out of South Lebanon via Israel .. When the two Irish Lads were killed all bets were off.. Irish soldiers took off their blue berets and put on their black ones..  They were begged not to seek revenge however it was touch and go for weeks after the murders.



I cannot imagine the hate and anger that the guys must have had after the murders. 
I'm a supporter of Israel, but they should hang their heads in shame over this. Disgraceful.


----------



## Crusader74 (Jul 16, 2014)

http://www.rte.ie/news/2014/0715/631008-bazzi-lebanon/

A Lebanese man suspected of being involved in the abduction and murder of two Irish soldiers on UN peacekeeping duty in Lebanon in 1980 is facing deportation from the United States. 

Privates Thomas Barrett from Cork and Derek Smallhorne from Dublin were part of a UN convoy taken captive in southern Lebanon in April 1980 by members of the Israeli-backed South Lebanon Army.

A third Irish soldier, John O'Mahony from Killarney, Co Kerry said he was shot and wounded by Mahmoud Bazzi before his two comrades were driven away.

Both men were found shot dead nearby, with their bodies showing signs of torture. 

Mr Bazzi moved to the US shortly afterwards and was living in Detroit.

However, a campaign led by former army comrades and relatives of the men has sought his deportation to Lebanon to face war crimes charges.

In a statement issued to RTÉ News, US authorities said Mr Bazzi was arrested by federal agents at his home in Dearborn in Michigan for "administrative immigration violations".

He will be held in custody pending removal proceedings.


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 16, 2014)

Crusader74 said:


> http://www.rte.ie/news/2014/0715/631008-bazzi-lebanon/
> 
> A Lebanese man suspected of being involved in the abduction and murder of two Irish soldiers on UN peacekeeping duty in Lebanon in 1980 is facing deportation from the United States.
> 
> ...


Should be using the same rules that are applied to former nazi's.

Keep the pressure on!


----------



## Gunz (Jul 18, 2014)

Too bad there's no death penalty in the UK.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jul 19, 2014)

Ocoka One said:


> Too bad there's no death penalty in the UK.


????

Uh... The guy didn't commit a crime in the UK.  

The crime was committed in Lebanon not the UK.  

LL


----------



## Gunz (Jul 19, 2014)

My error. I misread & replied in haste. I don't have permission to edit/delete.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jul 19, 2014)

Ocoka One said:


> My error. I misread & replied in haste. I don't have permission to edit/delete.




No worries

LL


----------



## pardus (Jul 30, 2014)

Crusader74 said:


> http://www.rte.ie/news/2014/0715/631008-bazzi-lebanon/
> 
> A Lebanese man suspected of being involved in the abduction and murder of two Irish soldiers on UN peacekeeping duty in Lebanon in 1980 is facing deportation from the United States.
> 
> .



Great to hear this! I hope this scum gets what he deserves!


----------

